
Show HN: Graphing tool for used cars on Craigslist - MrKristopher
https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/kristopherwindsor/cars.html
======
PaulHoule
This did not load for me.

~~~
MrKristopher
Bummer, thanks for letting me know. I tried on a few different devices and
browsers. What device and area are you from? What if you try to download the
page with curl?

Thanks!

